# encarts mono jetés en aléatoire



## Gemmenita

Bonjour atcheque,

Pourriez-vous dire ce que veut dire déjà " encarts *mono jetés en aléatoire*", que je trouve aussi ici (sur un fichier Pdf, en bas de la page à la partie orange)


> Ce numéro comporte sur la diffusion France métropolitaine : deux encarts mono jetés en aléatoire (2p., 2 g chacun), une fiche pédagogique sur la diffusion abonnée institutionnelle (enseignants).




Merci beaucoup d'avance


*Note des modérateurs :* Cette question a été déplacée vers son propre fil à partir de cette discussion.


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

Je n'ai pas toute la réponse, mais "en aléatoire" fait référence à la trame, voir ici.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Je crois probable que "mono" désigne ici une impression en _monochromie_ (donc une seule couleur d'encre sur fond blanc).


----------



## Michelvar

Oui, et du coup "jeté en aléatoire" apparait comme l'expression décrivant la trame utilisée, on la retrouve pas mal sur internet.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci à tous,
A votre avis "jetés" veut dire "imprimés" ici?


----------



## snarkhunter

_Imprimés_, oui. Mais surtout comportant un motif imprimé présentant un aspect pseudo-aléatoire.


----------



## Gemmenita

snarkhunter said:


> _Imprimés_, oui. Mais surtout comportant un motif imprimé présentant un aspect pseudo-aléatoire.



Pourquoi pseudo-aléatoire?  J'étais sur le point de comprendre petitement que les choses se sont compliquées tout d'un coup!


----------



## snarkhunter

Mais non, rien ne s'est compliqué ! Mais, d'un strict point de vue mathématique, le caractère réellement aléatoire des choses peut difficilement être recréé - et surtout dans des encarts de magazines ! - , alors ces motifs ont seulement l'apparence d'un caractère aléatoire et c'est pourquoi j'ai employé le terme "pseudo".


----------



## Gemmenita

D'accord pour le pseudo, j'ai compris mais j'ai encore problème avec la phrase. 

Récapitulons donc jusqu'ici:

1. "aléatoire" ici est un type de trame dans l'imprimerie. OK?

2. "encarts mono jetés en aléatoire", veut dire des encarts monochromes qui sont imprimés en type aléatoire. OK?

3. Et maintenant, pourquoi le besoin de parler sur l'arrière-plan typographique et technique des encarts, alors que l'insertion des encarts dans les magazines est q.q.ch de normal et les informations qui s'y trouvent est plus important que l'histoire de leur tramage!!!!  Est-ce que c'est q.q.ch de normal en France? Voilà ce qui m'embrouille peut-être le plus!  

Merci de confirmer 1 et 2 et puis d'éclaircir tout


----------



## snarkhunter

Chaton.marchande said:


> 3. ... pourquoi... ?


... Bonne question ! Cela ressemble assez à un descriptif technique ou semi-technique, donc peut-être destiné à un professionnel de l'édition. Mais difficile d'en dire plus avec ces seuls éléments.

Pour (1) et (2), je confirme volontiers.


----------



## Maître Capello

À mon avis, le _jeté en aléatoire_ n'est pas une mention du type de trame, mais une indication que l'encart est simplement glissé dans le magazine ou dans la même fourre plastique que le magazine, sans colle ni agrafes, donc que sa position n'est pas bien définie.

++++

Je viens de trouver ici un sommaire qui tendrait à me donner raison :


> Un encart sélectif « Prospection » broché dans la revue ; un encart sélectif « Temps L (ID Homme) » jeté en aléatoire ; un encart sélectif « Equasun (Gamme) » déposé sur la 4e de couv.


----------



## snarkhunter

... L'idée me paraissait tellement simple que je l'avais aussitôt rejetée. Mais après réflexion, je me dis que tu as certainement raison !


----------



## pointvirgule

encart jeté :


> C'est en général, un document de vente directe ou de communication au  grammage plus important que celui du magazine mais qui est inséré a  l'intérieur et non agrafé. Une fois libéré de son support, il se  présente comme un dépliant ou une fiche produit. (Le Dico du marketing)


Ce qui confirme le message de MC.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup à tous, "l'encart jeté en aléatoire" c'est très clair maintenant, et quant à "mono"? Aucune idée pour "mono"?
Personnellement, je croyais que peut-être ça veut dire "à une page, sans rabats", mais j'ai vu que pour les encarts de _atcheque_ aussi qui sont à deux rabats, on a dit "mono jetés ...."!


----------



## snarkhunter

Chaton.marchande said:


> ... et quant à "mono"? Aucune idée pour "mono"?





snarkhunter said:


> Je crois probable que "mono" désigne ici une impression en _monochromie_ (donc une seule couleur d'encre sur fond blanc).


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour ce qui est de _mono_, je pense plutôt que c'est l'indication qu'il s'agit d'un encart fait d'un unique feuillet.

Je ne vois d'ailleurs pas pourquoi on préciserait le type d'impression dans cette notice ; ce serait tout aussi absurde que de mentionner le type de trame…


----------



## snarkhunter

C'est vrai que l'hypothèse "feuillet unique" pour ce type d'encart (simple feuillet inséré entre deux pages) paraît également très plausible. La monochromie, ce serait sans doute plutôt pour de petits cahiers en qualité minimale. Ce qui reste rare dans la presse grand public.


----------



## Gemmenita

Maître Capello said:


> Pour ce qui est de _mono_, je pense plutôt que c'est l'indication qu'il s'agit d'un encart fait d'un unique feuillet.



Par "unique feuillet" , vous voulez dire pas en forme d'un cahier mais plutôt en forme d'un seul feuillet même si c'est plié comme le dessin d'_atcheque_?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je veux dire que l'encart est d'un seul tenant, qu'il n'y a qu'une seule feuille, même si elle est pliée pour faire plusieurs pages.


----------



## Gemmenita

Alors, un encart mono jeté en aléatoire veut dire finalement:

Un encart à feuillet unique plié ou pas, glissé dans un magazine sans position fixe et définie.

Merci beaucoup M. Capello


----------



## Nicomon

Chaton.marchande said:


> [...] Un encart à feuillet unique plié ou pas, glissé dans un magazine sans position fixe et définie.


 C'est ce que j'avais compris aussi.

@pv : Merci pour le dico du marketing.


----------



## Gemmenita

Nicomon said:


> Merci pour le dico du marketing.



Oui,  et d'ailleurs c'était pointvirgule qui nous l'avait présenté, je remercie pointvirgule aussi!


----------

